# Sausage press 5lb kitchener



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Like new condition 5lb sausage,I bought a Bigger press so am I am selling this one.$70 dollars buyer pays shipping.Might trade for a large cleaver plus some cash.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

be more help full if pic wasn't upside down


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------

